# German Blue Rams and Betta?



## sacredgroove

I've heard of several people keeping male bettas and german blue rams together.

My idea is for a community tank with several species. I have a 55g tank so the larger size always helps. I was going to introduce a pair of rams first and the betta last to help minimize his territorial aggression.

What does everyone here think?


----------



## pinkcupid765

Well, Blue rams are very docile, but a betta is not, as you know… I'm not sure how your betta would take seeing a bright blue fish in his territory… I've never tried it before but it could work.


----------



## inareverie85

Depends on the temperament of either fish. You won't know until you try them.. Which is scary. 

I've definitely had some meanface bettas and some JERKS for rams. I even had a ram once that would attack my Otocinclus cats.

They are beautiful, but it may or may not work.


----------



## kfryman

Olympia will know for sure, well I think she might lol...

I know that bettas are limited with campanions. I really doubt that they would get along. It is better not to risk it, then do it. I just think it isn't worth it.


----------



## thekoimaiden

Betta with any kind of cichlid isn't a good idea. Even in a large tank, I wouldn't do it. Blue rams may be peaceful for a cichlid, but that still isn't a very peaceful fish. I've heard stories of rams fighting and one dieing as a result in tanks larger than 55 gallons. Just keep the betta in a 5 gal.


----------



## Pilot00

Also they want quite acidic PHs.


----------



## inareverie85

I wouldn't worry about pH with rams. They are pretty hardy. My city water is hard as a rock and mine have always done fine.

But I don't have mine with bettas, and I wouldn't.

I had one betta with one very OLD ram for a while. They got along swimmingly, but that old boy died a few months ago. The tank was also 29 gallons and HEAVILY planted though.


----------



## Olympia

I agree with Izzy, hah.
I've seen this combo tons of times over, but it's a ticking time bomb. Cichlids and anabantids simply should never be mixed, no angel fish and betta, no rams and betta. These are two fish that both want to dominate the tank.
Rams really do seem one of the sweethearts of the cichlid world, but even a lone ram can become aggressive if it decides it's ready to mate (doesn't need a partner in the tank to think this).
Blue rams are also quite a sensitive fish, so if you're still interested in them, research well. They need warm waters (over 80F) with some dither fish that can handle those temperatures. The similar Bolivian ram is a much hardier fish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sowman

I had 2 blue rams with 3 female bettas in my 15G. I was being really careful about it and monitored them everyday but eventually the rams were killed by my 3 females. This happened not to long ago.... but like the others have said. You can always try it.


----------



## Pilot00

inareverie85 said:


> I wouldn't worry about pH with rams. They are pretty hardy. My city water is hard as a rock and mine have always done fine.
> 
> But I don't have mine with bettas, and I wouldn't.
> 
> I had one betta with one very OLD ram for a while. They got along swimmingly, but that old boy died a few months ago. The tank was also 29 gallons and HEAVILY planted though.


Well they can survive at this parameters: 72-79° F, KH 5-12, pH 5.0-7.0
But their natural are ph 5. The upper temperatures are used to breed them.


----------



## Lenimph

I would try it as long as you have something to put the Betta in if it doesn't work.


----------

